# Kent golf



## Dando (Feb 10, 2022)

I’ve got a fair bit of holiday to use up from last year so does anyone fancy putting up with me swearing for 4 hours on a weekday?


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 10, 2022)

Possibly, depends when and how far I'm down the recovery road


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Possibly, depends when and how far I'm down the recovery road
		
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 10, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’ve got a fair bit of holiday to use up from last year so does anyone fancy putting up with me swearing for 4 hours on a weekday?
		
Click to expand...

Always welcome at princes midweek fella 👍🏻


----------



## Bratty (Feb 10, 2022)

Date and course depending, I'm up for it.


----------



## evemccc (Feb 10, 2022)

Make it soon please..😜 I’m booked down in Sandwich at the end of this month at St George’s..midweek too

That’s close to Princes, isn’t it @Papas1982 ?!😂😁👍🏻


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 10, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Make it soon please..😜 I’m booked down in Sandwich at the end of this month at St George’s..midweek too

That’s close to Princes, isn’t it @Papas1982 ?!😂😁👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Next door. When are you down?


----------



## evemccc (Feb 10, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			Next door. When are you down?
		
Click to expand...

Monday 28th at RSG - early-ish morning round


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 10, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Monday 28th at RSG - early-ish morning round
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the midst of some work shift changes. 

Should know more next Monday. But could potentially do Tuesday 1st. Guest rate is £40.


----------



## evemccc (Feb 10, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm in the midst of some work shift changes.

Should know more next Monday. But could potentially do Tuesday 1st. Guest rate is £40.
		
Click to expand...

Cool - that would be great. But no worries if it doesn’t come off. I’ll wait for your message when you know work schedule 
Thanks


----------



## The Lion (Feb 11, 2022)

Is this thread a precursor to doing one of those fabled Kent forum meets (which were sadly before my time!)?


----------



## IanM (Feb 11, 2022)

Mmm Kent... here we go ago


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 11, 2022)

The Lion said:



			Is this thread a precursor to doing one of those fabled Kent forum meets (which were sadly before my time!)?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. 

Just a small get together lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2022)

The Lion said:



			Is this thread a precursor to doing one of those fabled Kent forum meets (which were sadly before my time!)?
		
Click to expand...

First rule of the Kent trips 

Don’t talk about the Kent trips 😳


----------



## IanM (Feb 11, 2022)

It's 25 years since I played Princes! 😉


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 11, 2022)

IanM said:



			It's 25 years since I played Princes! 😉
		
Click to expand...

There's a button on here where you can send messages. 

Ya never know. There might be a member who's willing to host..... 😉


----------



## IanM (Feb 11, 2022)

When are you there @evemccc ?   Any spaces?


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 11, 2022)

IanM said:



			It's 25 years since I played Princes! 😉
		
Click to expand...

Last time I was there I managed 19 points,wind was off the sea so I was either in the rough left or right 😂🤣


----------



## IanM (Feb 11, 2022)

Cinque Ports is just down the road too, if we're passing!  (Donna is going to kill me!)


----------



## The Lion (Feb 11, 2022)

I’d be interested if I’m allowed lol. I’ve only been active on here for a year or so, but really enjoyed last October’s H4H and am keen to play with the GM fam again this year 💯


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 11, 2022)

Depending on when, I may be able to be able to take a day off and have 3 guests at Sittingbourne


----------



## Dando (Feb 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			First rule of the Kent trips

Don’t talk about the Kent trips 😳
		
Click to expand...

what kent trips?


----------



## Dando (Feb 11, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm in the midst of some work shift changes.

Should know more next Monday. But could potentially do Tuesday 1st. Guest rate is £40.
		
Click to expand...

I could be tempted


----------



## willmack (Feb 12, 2022)

Gents, brand new to the forum but here to make up numbers if needed. Im a member at Faversham.


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2022)

willmack said:



			Gents, brand new to the forum but here to make up numbers if needed. Im a member at Faversham.
		
Click to expand...

welcome to the madhouse


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2022)

willmack said:



			. Im a member at Faversham.
		
Click to expand...

Well someone has to be  🤣🤣🤣🤣

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 12, 2022)

willmack said:



			Gents, brand new to the forum but here to make up numbers if needed. Im a member at Faversham.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome. I'm on the waiting list to join there ☹️


----------



## Leftie (Feb 12, 2022)

Welcome back Duncan.  You have been missed.

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 12, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Welcome back Duncan.  You have been missed.

Hope all is well with you.
		
Click to expand...

As well as can be expected - thank you.

I've been taking a break from online content for a period 🤔


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2022)

duncan mackie said:



			As well as can be expected - thank you.

I've been taking a break from online content for a period 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I second Lefties comment. I still remember back to our Cooden game 👍👍


----------



## Sats (Feb 13, 2022)

willmack said:



			Gents, brand new to the forum but here to make up numbers if needed. Im a member at Faversham.
		
Click to expand...

Keep meaning to play faversham at some point! Welcome to the forum.


----------

